# 2 local Fallen Heroes



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

*PFC Bobb is one of my employees son, his body will arrive at Bush airport tomorrow, with a DPS escort to Port Arthur, I thank PFC Bobb and his brother in arms from Austin who gave the ultimate sacrifice.*

*IMMEDIATE RELEASE*
DoD Identifies Army Casualty​
The Department of Defense announced today the death of two soldiers who were supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom. They died July 17 in Baghdad, Iraq, of wounds suffered when an improvised explosive device detonated near their vehicle. They were assigned to the 401st Military Police Company, 92nd Military Police Battalion, 89th Military Police Brigade, Fort Hood, Texas.

Killed were:

Pfc. Ron J. Joshua Jr., 19, of Austin, Texas.

Pfc. Brandon K. Bobb, 20, of Orlando, Fla.


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear the news, my prayers are with you during this heartfelt time.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

whoaa !! good speed.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Thoughts, prayers and heartfelt thanks.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Im sorry too. Prayers and thoughts here too.


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*Our Heroes !!!!*

God Bless Those Young Men And All That Have Fallen !! I Pray For Them Daily And Have Shed Many Tears Thinking About Them Losing Their Live So Young , They Are Truly Our Heroes !!!!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent and God speed PFC Bobb.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers Sent God Bless Them All For What They Do.


----------

